# Organic beekeeping workshop



## space bee (Jan 16, 2006)

There is an organic beekeeping workshop June 2 and 3 in NY. Info at www.pfeiffercenter.org/workshops


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the link! I appreciate you spreading the word.


----------

